# Rat Ball



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Does anyone's rats use a rat ball? The few times I've gotten one of my rats into the ball, they just pooped and peed a lot and would have nothing of it. They're pretty terrified of it, and now I feel like it's more of a punishment than a reward.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not even bothering. 

I think I saw Night using one as a littl hanging bed, I thought that was the cutest thing. Especially handy if your rat fails to come around to it as a playtime item.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

a lot of people don't like rat balls because it bends their spine horribly. My Takota LOVES her ball, I think if you get one of those LARGE chinchilla balls your ok because they aren't cramped. Some rats just don't like the ball, it took boy bfs rat 3 days to run around and she wont move in it unless she's in his room. So it depends on the rat, If the ball is the only outside they get i wouldn't use it. I only use mine when i'm cleaning cages, so they are only in there for around 5 minutes if even that. Takota i have to go look for as she goes everwhere in her ball lol.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Running balls, in my mind, are useless. The whole point of rats getting out of their cage is to be able to climb, jump around, explore, experience their surroundings, et cetera. Being taken out of a cage to be put in an even more confining space is silly to me  Personally, I hate the whole idea of those balls - for ANY animal.

Though, they make cute hanging beds!


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

I've never really seen the point of those things, even before I got my rats. Rats love dark spaces, climbing, and getting into corners. Do you notice how most rat owners will go for the height of the cage most times as opposed to the width? Rats prefer to climb and jump around rather than to run flat. You can't climb in a ball.

As well, when a rat is in a ball they are completely exposed. I'm just imagining what Millicent would do if I put her in a ball. I imagine she would cower, pee, and poop, the same as your rat did. My Doris would probably just be confused, but I can see Millicent being utterly terrified of the exposure. Some rats really would just prefer to find a place to hide and plot their little ratty plots instead of running around everywhere. 

Imagine going throughout your own life in a ball. Whenever I think of rats in balls I just think of myself in one. It would be terrifyingly difficult to control, and amazingly boring.

Nah, balls are not for rats. They're too smart to get much pleasure from them anyways, the same with wheels.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never bothered putting my rats in a ball, because free range time should be a time where they can explore, climb and play which can't be done in a ball. I've had a lot of success with rat proofing my bathroom and making it a little rattie playground. 

Some ideas of how I make it fun for the girls


















I have more fun then them sometimes, I think! I love finding new ways to set things up, and finding new things for the room . I try to give them atleast an hour in there a day.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I have to agree. I bought the ball when I first bought rats thinking it'd be a cool thing. Years later, I've maybe been able to get two rats in there, and usually they don't do anything while in there. I think one day in the future I'll do the same thing Night did and put it in the new cage I end up building.

Even using the ball doesn't make much sense, really, now that I think about it after everything you guys said.


----------

